
List of prizes for evidence of the paranormal - kev6168
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_prizes_for_evidence_of_the_paranormal
======
pascalmahe
TL;DR: 36 prizes from 1963 to now, 22 of them still running. None have been
claimed.

Well, that settles that...

